# Erstinspektion - wirklich nötig ?



## canyon_biker (23. April 2011)

Tach zusammen! Bin mit meinem neuen Bike (AM 2010) jetzt 100 km gefahren, nach CANYON-Empfehlung also ein Grund zur Erstinspektion. Das Bike läuft aber super, habe weder Zeit noch Lust es nach Koblenz zu schicken. Wie sehen da eure Erfahrungen aus ?


----------



## Piktogramm (23. April 2011)

Erstinspektion ist dazu da um alle Schrauben etc zu kontrollieren. Das Radl halb zu demontieren um es im Anschluss verschicken zu können macht da wenig bis keinen Sinn. Wenn, dann lohnt es sich beim örtlchen Händler das Ding vor zu stellen. Wobei der für ne Erstinspektion nen ordentlichen (gerechtfertigten) Betrag aufrufen wird wenn das Rad schön billig im Netz und nicht bei ihm gekauft wurde. Übernimmt er mit der Inspektion ja dann quasi die Garantie für eine ordungsgemäße Montage obwohl er vorher keinen Cent an dem Rad verdient hat. Oder aber du weißt genug damit du Lagerspiel und Schraubverbindungen selber und fachgerecht kontrollieren kannst.

Empfehlenswert ist es aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (24. April 2011)

Ich fahre mein Trailflow jetzt seit 3 1/2 Monaten und hab mir die Erstinspektion auch erspart, obwohl es dann wohl Probleme mit der Gewährleistung/Garantie geben wird, falls ein Schaden auftreten sollte. 

Die regelmäßige Wartung aller Lager und Dämpfer usw. führe ich selber durch, hab mir mittlerweile alle nötigen Werkzeuge und Schmiermittel/Öle besorgt. Gut, ist nicht jedermanns Sache, kann man sich aber reinfuchsen, wenn man ein wenig technisches Verständnis und alle Bedienungs-/Wartungsanleitungen beisammen hat.


----------



## schappi (25. April 2011)

Was Wartest du denn an den Lagern herum?
 Der Hinterbau sind doch alles gekapselte Industrielager, die wartungsfrei sind


----------



## nadgrajin (25. April 2011)

canyon_biker schrieb:


> Tach zusammen! Bin mit meinem neuen Bike (AM 2010) jetzt 100 km gefahren, nach CANYON-Empfehlung also ein Grund zur Erstinspektion. Das Bike läuft aber super, habe weder Zeit noch Lust es nach Koblenz zu schicken. Wie sehen da eure Erfahrungen aus ?



Nach 100km??? Also dann muss ich wirklich etwas falsch gelesen haben... Hab meines zur ersten gegeben da hatte es knapp 2,5k drauf. 100km da wäre ich von Koblenz nachhause gefahren und hätte sofort wieder umdrehen können da ich dann schon die 100 km drauf gehabt hätte.


----------



## Piktogramm (25. April 2011)

Klar nach 100km, es geht ja darum zu kontrollieren ob alle Schraubverbindungen noch io sind und sich durch die Vibrationen der ersten Kilometer nicht zu sehr gesetzt haben.


----------



## Jetpilot (25. April 2011)

Der Setzprozess kann als plastische Verformung sehr kleiner Zacken auf der Oberfläche, die man Rauheitsprofil nennt, verstanden werden. Nach den ersten Fahrkilometern findet das unweigerlich statt, darum ist es üblich die Schraubverbindungen nach einiger Zeit zu kontrollieren und ggf nachzuziehen. Auch Schrauben mit Schraubensicherung reduzieren ihre Spannung je nach Oberflächengüte mehr oder weniger, deshalb sind diese ebenfalls zu kontrollieren. Die Sicherung erzeugt lediglich eine größere Hemmung der Schraube, sodass sie auch im Spannungsfreien zustand nicht verloren gehen kann. (was manchmal sehr wichtig ist)
Das aber kannst du durchaus selbst machen.


----------



## Piktogramm (25. April 2011)

Wenn er als Anfänger die Schrauben überdreht wird es nur eben nicht besser


----------



## Jetpilot (25. April 2011)

drehmomentschlüssel liegt bei canyon rädern immer bei, auch wenn es nur ein einfacher ist. (geht über die Festigkeit des Materials) 
Wem der nicht reicht, der besorge sich einen richtigen. Kostet aber auch...


----------



## Piktogramm (25. April 2011)

Mit geht es nicht ums Werkzeug


----------



## Jetpilot (25. April 2011)

sondern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (25. April 2011)

Nunja, der Threadersteller schein ein Anfänger zu sein. Da nutzt das beste Werkzeug doch recht wenig, wenn er versucht das Lagerspiel ein zu stellen das Gefühl aber fehlt. Wenn sich ne Schraube löst ist das auch für einen unerfahrenen Schrauber aus der losen Hand machbar, die Kunst liegt wo anders


----------



## Jetpilot (25. April 2011)

Lagerspiel? Es geht mir um Schraubverbindungen die aufgrund des Setzens Spannung verlieren, sodass aus Schrauben Bolzen/Stifte werden und das mögen die gar nicht. Und ein M5 innengewinde hab ich auch mit "Erfahrung" zerschossen, passiert halt.
Selbst bei der Lagervorspannung in allerlei Schräglagern kann man auch als Anfänger nicht viel falsch machen, es gibt ja Anleitungen.


----------



## Piktogramm (26. April 2011)

Bei den Lagern nicht viel falsch machen? gefühlte 99,9% der Lager an nem Fahrrad verrecken weil der Schrauber nach Anleitung aus dem Internet sein Rad optimiert... Konuslager in Naben richtig einstellen zählt ja fast schon als hohe Kunst und ansonsten ist außer im Steuersatz meist nur ein Rillenkugellager zu finden, dass auf Lagervorspannung recht empfindlich verliert. Da bin ich also anderer Meinung.

Das sich Schrauben setzen ist ja normal, bei der Erstinspektion stellt man idR auch nur fest, ob sich Schrauben soweit gelockert haben, dass es auffällig ist. Dazu brauchs ja keinen Drehmomentschlüssel. Wobei so ein Drehmomentschlüssel wenig bringt wenn man als Anfänger die Sache mit trockenem/gefettetem Gewinde nicht kennt und einfach wild schon gesetzte Schraubverbindungen nachzieht und damit überlastet.


----------



## Jetpilot (26. April 2011)

Er hat keine Konusnaben in seinem LRS und sein Steuersatz ist bereits montiert, es geht also nur um Schraubverbindungen. Die Schrauben sollten (!) gefettet sein, darum muss er sie nur nachziehen. Ich versteh das ganze Palaver nicht?


----------



## Piktogramm (26. April 2011)

Auch wenn er keine Konusnaben hat, so hat ein Großteil aller Naben irgendwie eine Vorrichtung zum Einstellen des Spiels. Beim Steuersatz kann es durchaus sein, dass sich Spiel einstellt welches dann natürlich beseitigt werden muss, Gleiches Spiel bei allen Stellen mit ner Lagerung.

Ansonsten ist blind Schrauben nachziehen schlicht falsch. Wenn die Oberflächen nach dem Setzen geglättet sind überstreckt man die Schraubverbindung, wenn man dann mit dem Drehmoment der Erstmontage nachzieht. Auch ist der Großteil aller Drehmomentangaben auf trockene Gewinde ausgelegt, wenn er da mit dem trockenem Anzugsmoment nachgezogen wird ist die Chance ganz gut, dass man sich Schraube oder Innengewinde versaut.

Wenn man weiß wie was wo, etc. alles kein Ding. Aber viele Anfänger zerkloppen sich ihr Zeug so nur.


----------



## nadgrajin (26. April 2011)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Wenn man weiß wie was wo, etc. alles kein Ding. Aber viele Anfänger zerkloppen sich ihr Zeug so nur.



Auch viele "Profis"... Schon mal in einer Werkstatt gewesen??? Trotzdem hab ich nirgends etwas von einer 100km erst Inspektion gesehen und mir wurde bei Canyon damals auch nicht gesagt, daher verstehe ich den Kram hier nicht. Ehrlich, wenn ich bemerke das eine Schraube locker ist dann ziehe ich diese entsprechend Fest und dafür gibt es im zweifel genug Anleitungen im Netz. 
Ach und das Lagerspiel sollte man wenn alles richtig verbaut wurde nicht nach 100km überprüfen und einstellen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (26. April 2011)

Ich war schon in vielen Werkstätten und habe da von haarsträubender Unfähigkeit bis zu Schrauberdvirtuosen alles erlebt... Gerade bei Massenabfertigung in der Vormontage läuft es eben auch gern mal daneben. Die Aussage "wenn alles stimmt sollte nix passieren" ist dabei reichlich sinnig, umgedreht kann es ja dann nur heißen "wenn nicht alles stimmt gehts reichlich schief". In jedem gescheitem Radladen bekommt man so lustige Gutscheine für die kostenlose Erstinspektion nach nach 80-250km und bei Canyon steht sowas sicher auch irendwo im Handbuch. Es ist für den Händler und den Kunden schlicht die vernünftigste Vorgehensweise alles zu kontrollieren bevor sich ein Schaden einstellen kann.
Wenn du in ner Abfahrt bemerkst, dass der Vorbau locker ist, dann wäre eine vorherige Kontrolle besser gewesen. Bei verreckten Lagern kann man sich auch nur in den Arsch beißen, wenn man da vorher nicht mal Hand angelegt hat. Wobei gerade bei Naben bei denen das Spiel einstellbar ist (ebenso wie bei Kurbeln mit Hollowtech II Innenlager) die Vorspannung so dermaßen schlecht eingestellt sind, dass das Lagerleben davon sicher nicht profitiert.

Und lasst das mit den "Anleitungen im Internet" ich habe einen recht guten Austausch mit einigen Händlern und was da als Rekla oder Reperaturfall zurückkommt weil es nach Anleitung aus dem www gewartet wurde tut teils richtig weh. Entweder kann man schrauben und fragt somit nicht in irgendwelchen Webforen (außer sehr spezielles Wissen) oder aber man lernt es wenn man will in nem Schrauberkurs/Selbsthilfewerkstatt unter Aufsicht.


----------



## Wassertrinker (26. April 2011)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> [...] In jedem gescheitem Radladen bekommt man so lustige Gutscheine für die kostenlose Erstinspektion nach nach 80-250km und bei Canyon steht sowas sicher auch irendwo im Handbuch. [...]



Leider ist die Erstinspektion bei Canyon nicht kostenlos


----------



## speichenquaeler (26. April 2011)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Wenn du in ner Abfahrt bemerkst, dass der Vorbau locker ist, dann wäre eine vorherige Kontrolle besser gewesen.


 
Wer das bemerkt, der sollte sich ernsthaft Gedanken machen, ob es die richtige Entscheidung war auf ein MTB zu sitzen.

Man muss nun wirklich kein Dr.Ing sein, vor jedem etwas gröberen Ausritt einmal zu prüfen ob der Vorbau fest sitzt. Oder ob die Bremsen genug Belag haben und der Sattel festsitz, die Lenkergriffe fest montiert sind...

Also Leute...so eigenverantwortungsvoll sollte man schon sein, dies nicht in die Hände eines (uninteressierten) Inspekteur zu geben!!

Gruß


----------



## Piktogramm (26. April 2011)

Ist doch aber bekannt, das man selber schrauben können muss wenn man ein solches Radl kaufen will oder aber einfach mal Geld zur Seite legt um den lokalen Händler überreden zu können das Ding in die Hände zu nehmen.


----------



## speichenquaeler (26. April 2011)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Ist doch aber bekannt, das man selber schrauben können muss wenn man ein solches Radl kaufen will oder aber einfach mal Geld zur Seite legt um den lokalen Händler überreden zu können das Ding in die Hände zu nehmen.


----------



## nadgrajin (26. April 2011)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Ich war schon in vielen Werkstätten und habe da von haarsträubender Unfähigkeit bis zu Schrauberdvirtuosen alles erlebt... Gerade bei Massenabfertigung in der Vormontage läuft es eben auch gern mal daneben. Die Aussage "wenn alles stimmt sollte nix passieren" ist dabei reichlich sinnig, umgedreht kann es ja dann nur heißen "wenn nicht alles stimmt gehts reichlich schief".



Achja und bei der Inspektion ist dann alles fest, weil da alle mit Gewissenhaftigkeit arbeiten? Ok, Du hast defenetiv noch in keiner Werkstatt gearbeitet...



> In jedem gescheitem Radladen bekommt man so lustige Gutscheine für die kostenlose Erstinspektion nach nach 80-250km und bei Canyon steht sowas sicher auch irendwo im Handbuch.


Im Canyon Handbuch steht drin was man nach Erhalt des Rades machen soll. Und ehrlich, genau das mache ich bei jedem neuen Rad.



> Es ist für den Händler und den Kunden schlicht die vernünftigste Vorgehensweise alles zu kontrollieren bevor sich ein Schaden einstellen kann.


Wenn das mal alle Händler machen würden. Stichwort "Routine" nämlich alles was in routine übergeht wird schnell fehleranfällig. Und in der Hauptsaison bezweifle ich ganz stark das Händler die Zeit haben auf 100% Sorgfalt zu achten.



> Wenn du in ner Abfahrt bemerkst, dass der Vorbau locker ist, dann wäre eine vorherige Kontrolle besser gewesen.


Ehrlich, das gehört zur Kontrolle vor jedem Fahrtantritt, genau wie Sattel, Bremse und gegebenenfalls Schnellspanner der Reifen.



> Bei verreckten Lagern kann man sich auch nur in den Arsch beißen, wenn man da vorher nicht mal Hand angelegt hat. Wobei gerade bei Naben bei denen das Spiel einstellbar ist (ebenso wie bei Kurbeln mit Hollowtech II Innenlager) die Vorspannung so dermaßen schlecht eingestellt sind, dass das Lagerleben davon sicher nicht profitiert.


Also so oft wie Du hier auf Lager der Naben anspielst, musst Du echt schlechte Erfahrung gemacht haben. Ehrlich, ich habe ausser nach einer Wartung noch nie das Spiel meiner Narben und Lager einstellen müssen. Und hier gilt sowieso, wenn einem etwas auffällig vorkommt, ab in die Werkstatt wenn man keine Ahnung hat und da ist keine Erstinspektion für notwendig.



> Und lasst das mit den "Anleitungen im Internet" ich habe einen recht guten Austausch mit einigen Händlern und was da als Rekla oder Reperaturfall zurückkommt weil es nach Anleitung aus dem www gewartet wurde tut teils richtig weh.


Genau und der Händler hat sein Wissen mit dem Löffel gefressen... Schon mal eine Ausbildung im Handwerklichen Bereich gemacht? Also ich hab eine gemacht und ehrlich, das meiste hat man durch lesen und probieren gelernt.



> Entweder kann man schrauben und fragt somit nicht in irgendwelchen Webforen (außer sehr spezielles Wissen) oder aber man lernt es wenn man will in nem Schrauberkurs/Selbsthilfewerkstatt unter Aufsicht.


Sehe ich anders, vielleicht liegt es aber daran, das ich schon als Kleinkind alles zerlegt und wieder zusammengebaut habe.

Edit: Aber lass gut sein, ich sehe das einfach anders und weit aus lockerer. Vielleicht weil ich keinen im Bekanntenkreis habe dem ich das nicht zutraue.


----------



## Jetpilot (26. April 2011)

Boah, wir sprechen über Fahrräder, nicht über schweizer Uhrwerke.
Du tust hier grad so, als ob ich eine Schraube trocken vor dem setzen mit 5Nm anziehen kann, danach aber nicht mehr, denn die Oberfläche ist ja glatter geworden. Das sind Effekte, die sind gegen die Kräfte die beim fahren auf den Verbindungen wirken, so klein, die fallen überhaupt nicht ins Gewicht.

Zu lagern: Nenn mir fünf nicht-konus naben die man einstellen kann (und muss), die nicht von mavic sind. Ich kann nämlich nicht ganz glauben das es wirklich der überwiegende teil ist. Wie das Lagerspiel bei HTII innenlagern und Steruersätze einzustellen ist findet man in Internet meistens auf den *Herstellerseiten*.

@nadgrajin: word.


----------



## Piktogramm (26. April 2011)

@nadgrajin: Tut mir leid, dass nur Händler kennst die in der Routine mit schlampen anfangen. Zugegebenermaßen kommt das überall vor, dass da in der Routine einer mit schlampen anfängt, aber solche Läden meide ich einfach.
Wobei ich gerade eine solche Schlamperei als Möglichkeit bei der Massenfertigung erwarte die mit einer gründlichen Inspektion kompensiert werden sollte. Es versteht sich, dass man dazu dann einen Laden zur Hand haben sollte, bei denen der Schrauber gewissenhaft arbeitet.
Weiterhin halte ich es für einen Einsteiger nicht für praktikabel vor jeder Ausfahrt eine kleine Inspektion wie du es machst durch zu führen. Dann lieber einmal alles komplett und sorgfältig. Das Ständige kontrollieren aller tragenden Verbindungen (am Fahrrad ist fast nix Anderes zu finden) würde mir persönlich gründlich auf den Sack gehen. Deswegen halte ich es auch eher so, dass ich mein Rad zusammenbaue, ne Runde drehe und nochmal alles kontrolliere.
Ansonsten, wenn du schon als Kleinkind alles geschraubt hast, dann wirste sicher auch in noch keinem Forum gefragt haben, ob ne Inspektion nötig ist und wie man ne Schraube anzieht bzw. das Lagerspiel einstellt. Du wirst es einfach schon können und wenn nicht bist du in der Lage Beschreibungen zu finden, zu verstehen und umsetzen zu können.

@Jet: Recht haste, Fahrrad und kein Uhrwerk. Das Versagen eines dieser Dinger hinterlässt mitunter bleibende Schäden, das andere nicht. Vor allem ist das Ding mit dem höherem Schadenspotential wie du schon sagst wesentlich stärker belastet...
Wenn sich eine Schraubverbindung gesetzt hat ist die Oberfläche glatter und das Reibmoment damit um eine ganze Ecke verringert. Zieht man nun bei einer gesetzten, geschmierten Schraubverbindung mit dem angegebenem Moment nach (meist sind die Angaben für die trockene Verbindung!) übersteigt man die Fließgrenze vom Material. Schraubverbindungen und die angegebenen Anzugsmomente sind normal so ausgewählt, dass die schwächste Komponente bis zu 90% ausgelastet ist. Wenn ansonsten die Belastungen der Fahrt in einem Maße in die Schraubverbindung eingeleitet werden, dass sie gleichgroß oder größer als die Vorspannung ausfallen ist definitiv was richtig falsch.

Zu den Naben: ja klar schließ noch die zwei größten Laufradfertiger weltweit aus, wobei gerade deren Naben zu denen gehören die eingestellt gehören... Bei Shimano (Konuslager) gehören die Naben nach dem Aufbau des Laufrades eingestellt, das macht aber sogut wie kein Massenfertiger, muss also vom Kunden gemacht werden und setzt schon etwas Können und Geduld vorraus. Und gerade weil ich recht viel mit div. Naben zu tun habe bin ich der Meinung, dass wenn sie vom Fließband kommen unbedingt angeschaut gehören.
Einstellungsfreie Naben kenne ich zZ nur von Acros und einige dieser Asia Dinger. Der ganze Rest konnte bisher immer über Einstellschrauben, Passscheiben oder irgendwie eingestellt werden und viele davon sind sehr anfällig für verschieden hohen Spannungen vom Schnellspanner oder ab Werk so schlecht gesichert, dass sie sich verstellen.
Es sollte also nicht heißen, "nenn mir mal paar Hersteller" sondern eher "nenn mir mal ein paar bei denen es NICHT nötig/möglich ist".


----------



## nadgrajin (26. April 2011)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Weiterhin halte ich es für einen Einsteiger nicht für praktikabel vor jeder Ausfahrt eine kleine Inspektion wie du es machst durch zu führen.



Großer Fehler, spätestens wenn man sich richtig auf die Schnauze gelegt hat weil einem die Schnellspanner geklaut wurden weiß man was man das nächste mal macht wenn man sich wieder auf den Drahtesel setzt. Sorry, aber eine Überprüfung auf Funktionsfähigkeit der wichtigsten Komponenten und den festen Sitz, gehört, bei jeder Fahrzeugart dazu.


----------



## Piktogramm (26. April 2011)

Wichtigster Komponenten aha... an so nem Fahrrad ist alles wichtig. Insofern ist jedesmal die Komplettinspektion dran?! Keins der elementaren Teile will ich während der Fahrt vermissen 

Wie Kontrollierst du alle tragende Schraubverbindungen eigentlich? Jedesmal mitm Drehmomentschlüssel? Mit Krafteinwirkung obs noch hält, oder wie akribisch bist du da?

Einmal gescheit montiert und kontrolliert hält so ne Schraubverbindung und benötigt keiner weiteren Kontrolle. Wenn sie dir den Schnellspanner klauen ist das aber auch nix, wogegen eine Erstinspektion hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (26. April 2011)

Entspann dich mal. Es ist immernoch von einer gesetzten, NICHT geschmierten Schraubverbindung die Rede gewesen (es sei denn die Momentangabe bezieht sich explizit auf eine geschmierte) und das bisschen Oberflächenglättung macht nicht so viel aus, das plötzlich alles auseinanderfällt. (Andernfalls bitte Quantifizieren)

Zur Auslegung: Ich glaube mittlerweile nicht mehr das im MTB Bereich (gerade wegen der Möglichkeit das mal ne Belastungsspitze da ist, die die Schraubverbindung stark belastet, z.B. Lenkerklemmung) groß ausgelegt wird, da wird etwas genommen was erfahrungsgemäß hält und fertig. Das die sich da über Fließgrenzen großartig Gedanken machen, glaube ich nicht.

Ich hab das mal vor etwa einem Monat an nem alten Vorbau erlebt, das Innengewinde hat bei 30Nm schlapp gemacht.

Zum Thema Werkstatt: Die Abdeckkappe der Federseite bei ner Fox 40 an nem Canyon war mal mit gemessenen 90(!) Nm angezogen, am Neurad. Fliegrenze ganz sicher nicht erreicht, defekt war nichts. Auf diese Schraube wirkt ausserdem die ganze Federkraft, insofern ist die Vorspannung dieses Gewindes (15Nm) klein dagegen.

Edit: Ich überprüfe selbst eigentlich genau einmal, und zwar nach einer fahrt nach der Monatage eines Neuteils. Ansonsten jeden Monat einmal alle Schrauben mit nem Normalen Schlüssel auf sitz. Versagt ist mir bisher nichts.

Zu Naben: Ich habe bis jetzt genau einmal eine Konusnabe von Shimano einstellen müssen. Ich hab nach gefühl gearbeitet, spielfrei und leichtläufig. Die hält seit 1500km problemlos.


----------



## Jetpilot (26. April 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=519527
Gutes Beispiel für deine Seite, Piktogramm. 9Nm an ner M5 Schraube sind wohl zu viel


----------



## Piktogramm (26. April 2011)

Bei der Schraubverbindung reden wir aneinander vorbei. Ich rede schon davon, dass das angegebene Anzugsmoment einfach viel zu hoch ist für eine bereits gesetzte, geschmierten Schraubverbindung.

Bei der Ausgelegung: Zugegebenermaßen wird da bei der Auslegung immer auch über den Daumen gepeilt, aber die Werte taugen durchaus. Bei den Schraubverbindungen am MTB ist die Schwachstelle meist eh das Innengewinde aus Alu. Bei dem ist schnell mal die Fließgrenze erreicht. Wobei ein bisschen Fließen anfangs unbemerkt bleiben sollte, Alu "heilt" ja recht gut wieder aus nur auf Dauer ist das nicht zu empfehlen.
Bei der Lenkerklemmung, da wird eigentlich alles über Reibschluss eingeleitet. Einzig Kraftkomponenten in Richtung der Schrauben belasten die Schrauben, nur dazu muss man ganzschön perverse Sachen machen, damit man überhaupt in den Bereich der Vorspannung kommt.

Wenn dir ne Schraubverbindung im statischen Bereich bei 30Nm verreckt hat das keine Aussagekraft. Ohne Gewindegröße/Typ, Material etc. total hinfällig. Bei nem stinknormalem M4 Gewinde, Aluinnengewinde kann man mit 7-10Nm wunderbar das Innengewinde raushohlen.
Bei den 90Nm bei der Fox, welche Gewindegröße, welcher Typ? Wenns trockenes Alugewinde war sind die Kontaktflächen zusammengebacken. Da war dann das Anzugsmoment deutlich unter den gemessenen 90Nm, beim Lösen war einfach nur aufgrund der Reibung das Moment welches zum Lösen nötig war wesentlich höher.

Ansonsten Angaben in Nm sind Momente und keine Spannungen. Das Anzugsmoment führt zu einer resultierenden Kraft (Vorspannkraft) die wiederum eine Spannung in Schraube/Verbindungselementen führt. Die 15Nm können also zu ein paar kN Vorspannkraft führen, was wohl ne ganze Ecke höher liegt als die auftretenden Betriebskräfte. Würden die Betriebsspannungen immer wieder in Bereiche der Vorspannungen vordringen würde das in kürzester Zeit zu einem Dauerbruch führen oder aber die Verbindung wäre schlicht falsch ausgelegt wurden (unwahrscheinlich, ist ja doch eher Leichtbau bei dem Ganzen Federungszeug)


----------



## Jetpilot (26. April 2011)

Lenkerklemmung: Die Last entlang der x Achse (y achse koaxial mit dem Lenker, z Achse koaxial mit dem Steuerrohr) wird nur von den Schrauben getragen. Wenn ich bedenke wie nosie ich letztens im Steinfeld in Wibe Gelandet bin, dann wirkt da schon so einiges, könnte bis in den kN Bereich gehen. Darum wird das ja auch so gewählt das die Verbindung das doppelte und dreifache hält.

Das sich die Last auf die Vier Schrauben verteilt weiß ich, und es ist niemals so viel wie die Vorspannung. Ich meine ja nur, das das Material beim MTB fast immer überausgelegt ist.

Zum Statischen Fall: Es war eine lange M5 Schraube in einem Alugewinde, das ding ist im Kopfbereich abgerissen. DIN guck später zu hause nach. Anzugsmoment war angegeben mit 8Nm. Also hat die etwa das vierfache gehalten.

Wie groß die Vorspannkraft (die aber keine Spannung ist) in Abhängigkeit vom Anzugsmoment ist, hab ich nicht in Kopf, schau ich aber heute Abend mal nach, müsste ja irgendwas richtung M/r*sin a * (mü) sein.

Zur Fox; es war die 32er Kappe auf der federseite, wo auch der Einstellknopf für die Vorspannung ist. Die war gefettet und wohl von Arnie persönlich angezogen. Um die abzubekommen habe ich nen Autodrehmo genommen und damit mal gemessen. Bei 80 Nm und ein bisschen (das ding kann auch linksgewinde) ist das ding losgekommen. Ich schätze es waren etwa 90Nm. Schraube ist aus Alu, Gewinde auch. (Ausserdem nitrert, also eh nichts mit festpappen)

Wenn ich mich da voll auf die Gabel werfe hast du da deine 1000N gewichtskraft locker, geht alles auf die Schraube.


----------



## Piktogramm (26. April 2011)

Das Bisserl nitrieren hilft gegen das Kaltverschweißen aber nicht gegen Fließen und einem Anpassen der Oberflächen aneinander was zu einer höheren Reibung im Gewinde führen kann.

Ansonsten ja klar, alles ist mit ner gewissen Sicherheit ausgelegt, aber gerade bei Schraubverbindungen ist es nicht zweckmäßig und üblich. Selbst Lasten längs der Schraube müssen ja irgendwo in einem leicht schwellendem Bereich stattfinden. Also entweder mörderisch große Schrauben (keine Selbstsicherung...) oder aber kleinere Schrauben mit gescheiter Selbstsicherung. Da ist Luft aber nicht unmäßig viel, wobei die Luft für Aktionen wie die Deine herhalten soll und möglichst nicht für Schnitzer bei der Montage.
Ansonsten, aus der Hand viel mehr als Körpergewicht*1,2...1,5 als Stoßfaktor wirst du kaum stemmen können* und davon wird auch nur ein Teil direkt längs auf die Schraube gehen.

*Vermutung, zu Menschen steht keine Norm im Buch


----------



## Jetpilot (26. April 2011)

Körpergewicht * 1,2 *g wären bei mir schon an die 1000N Die veteilt sich dann halt mehr oder weniger auf die schrauben.

Ob mit oder ohne Anpassen, dennoch war das Anzugsmoment ziemlich hoch. Abzüglich Reibungsverluste sollte sich wegen dem Feingewinde so einiges an Kraft getan haben. Interessant aber sind die Materialspannungen und die scheinen nicht in Schädigenderweise hoch gewesen zu sein.

Schnitzer bei der Montage sind aber mal zu definieren. Eine ungeschmierte Schraube, die sich gesetzt hat mit dem angegebenen Moment nachzuziehen macht ziemlich sicher nichts, da sind die Abweichungen durch Toleranzen größer. Schmierung ist was anderes


----------



## Piktogramm (26. April 2011)

Bei der ungeschmierten Schraube wird in Alu solang es keine Grenzflächenkorrosion gegeben hat die Reibung hoch genug sein, damit es nix ausmacht. Normal sind die Schrauben aber nach der Vormontage seitens der Anbieter gefettet und dann ist ein blindes Nachziehen teils grenzwertig. Darum geht es mir ja die ganze Zeit.


----------



## Jetpilot (26. April 2011)

Ja aber dann ist die ganze Montage ja falsch durchgeführt. Entweder die Momentangaben beziehen sich auf die geschmierte oder ungeschmierte Schraube. Und wie stark zieht man eine geschmierte Schraube an die eigentlich nicht geschmiert sein sollte? Halben wert, 2/3 Wert? So aus der Hand?


----------



## Piktogramm (26. April 2011)

Momentangaben sind idR trocken und geschmiert etwa 2/3 bis 3/4 davon. Ist zwar nur grob übern Daumen aber allemal gesünder als wenn die Vorspannung dann einfach mal 25% zu hoch ist und mit den wechselnden Lasten zusammen so keine Dauerhaltbarkeit bzw. ausreichende Zeitfestigkeit erreicht werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phoenix1977 (26. April 2011)

Mir wurde im Canyon Shop gesagt nach 300 km sollte das Rad mal durchgecheckt werden. 

Werde es dafür aber zu meinem alten Händler geben, da ich dort immer noch viel Zubehör etc kaufe macht er mir einen guten Preis. 

Kleinere Wartungsarbeitem mache ich selber 

Mein Ziel ist es immer mehr selber zu machen, suche dazu aber schon seit längerem die geeignete Fachliteratur kann mir da jemand etwas empfehlen ?


----------



## Jetpilot (26. April 2011)

ganz ehrlich: Hoischen. Ist zwar nicht Fahrradspezifisch, aber da stehen alle DIN Normen drin. Weil die meisten Schrauben Normschrauben sind, liegt er in 90% der fälle richtig, sonst Packungsbeilage des Herstellers beachten, da stehts normalerweise auch drin.


----------



## Piktogramm (26. April 2011)

Zum Radl Warten ist in meiner Signatur ein Link hinterlegt.

Hoischen ist wohl leicht übertrieben


----------



## Jetpilot (26. April 2011)

andererseits kann man mit der "Fachliteratur" über Fahrräder nur sehr beschränkt operieren...


----------



## Piktogramm (26. April 2011)

Ja aber wenn hier jeder wir wir heute anfängt rum zu palavern wirds reichlich uninteressant


----------



## Alex_Ffwd (28. April 2011)

Hallo ! mir ist schon schleierhaft wie man die Wartungsintervalle in Monaten festmachen kann !? Wenn da wirklich einer nach 6 Monaten grad mal 100 km gefahren ist wärs doch schwachsinn das Rad zur Inspektion zu bringen . Mich würd Interessieren was bei so ner Erstinspektion genau gemacht wird , wenn da nur lose Schrauben gesucht werden und (wahrscheinlich nicht vorhandenes) Lagerspiel geprüft wird ... Auserdem würd ich gern wissen wie grosszügig die Garantie auf den Rahmen ausgelegt ist ? Wenn ich nach 5 Jahren ausgeschlagene Lagersitze hab ,bekomm ich den Rahmen dann ersetzt ? Die Garantie greift wahrscheinlich eh nur bei Verarbeitungsfehlern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (28. April 2011)

> Bei der Erstinspektion werden die Bremsen und Schaltung überprüft und  gegebenenfalls nachgestellt. Darüber hinaus werden die Laufräder, Kurbel  und Dämpfer ausgebaut, überprüft, nachgestellt und wieder fachgerecht  eingebaut. Eventuell werden Verschleißteile (je nach Fahrleistung)  ersetzt. Der zeitliche Aufwand beträgt in der Regel zwischen 1,5 und 2  Stunden.
> Ich hoffe, dass ich Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen konnte.



Ich hatte genau das letztens bei Canyon gefragt und diese Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Piktogramm (28. April 2011)

Garantie greift wirklich nur bei Verarbeitungsfehlern.


----------



## fkal (28. April 2011)

Laufräder ausbauen und checken - OK - sehe ich ja noch ein. Aber was zur Hölle bringt es sich Kurbel und Dämpfer auszubauen? Und was wird dabei überprüft? haha, sorry, aber das ist Geldmacherei.


----------



## mrosenb. canyon (29. April 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> Laufräder ausbauen und checken - OK - sehe ich ja noch ein. Aber was zur Hölle bringt es sich Kurbel und Dämpfer auszubauen? Und was wird dabei überprüft? haha, sorry, aber das ist Geldmacherei.




Natürlich ist das "Geldmacherei" - aber ist das nicht der Antrieb aller Gewerbetreibender?
Sarkasmus beiseite; Evtl. hat der Kollege sich nicht deutlich genug ausgedrückt. 
Die Kurbel wird z.B. ausgebaut um das Innenlager zu reinigen und mit frischen Fett zu versehen, bei Alurahmen werden die Rohre mit Hohlraumwachs ausgesprüht um Knackgeräuschen vorzubeugen und die Ablaufbohrung wird ggf. gereinigt. Beim Dämpfer ist ein Ausbau sinnvoll um die Buchsen auf Spiel zu prüfen und zu reinigen (feiner Staub und Schmutz reibt hier ganz ordentlich). Ebenso verhält es sich mit dem Steuersatz; auch hier wird alles demontiert, gereinigt, neu gefettet und anschließend wieder eingestellt.
Ich denke - auch wenn sich das von einem Canyon Mitarbeiter immer blöd anhört - das eine Erstinspektion in diesem Umfang sinnvoll und auch ihr Geld wert ist. 
Ich lade jeden ein, sich vor Ort ein Bild von den Arbeitsumfängen zu machen (Bitte nach Absprache ).
Zu den 6 Monaten möchte ich folgendes sagen: Es mag Fällr geben, da ist ein Bike nach 6 Monaten gerade mal 100km gefahren - in solchen Fällen bieten wir den Kunden einen Sicherheitscheck an; dort wird wirklich nur optisch geprüft und gerade mal die Schrauben nachgezogen. Aber  das ist die Ausnahme; 6 Monate nach Kauf (Frühjahr gekauft > im Herbst zur Inspektion) haben die meisten Bikes doch schon ordentlich was drauf... und genau dann ist eine Inspektion angesagt.
 Leider haben wir keinen festen Tacho wie beim Auto, wo man die Intervalle dann von der Laufleistung abhängig machen kann....
Ich wünsche mir, dass ich hiermit das ein oder andere Vorurteil gegenüber der Erstinspektion richtig rücken konnte. Nicht alle Schrauber sind Räuber in Latzhosen


----------



## ActionBarbie (29. April 2011)

mrosenb. canyon schrieb:


> Ich lade jeden ein, sich vor Ort ein Bild von den Arbeitsumfängen zu machen (Bitte nach Absprache ).



Das Angebot nehme ich gerne an! Vor dem Alpencross im Juni bräuchte mein Radl dann doch noch die Erstinspektion....(natürlich gegen die 49 Euro). Ich würde liebend gerne zusehen, wie ihr mein gutes Stück auseinander nehmt 
Ich habe das Rad im Januar gekauft, und es hat nun 1800 Kilometer gelaufen.

Habt ihr noch einen Termin im Mai???


----------



## mrosenb. canyon (29. April 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Das Angebot nehme ich gerne an! Vor dem Alpencross im Juni bräuchte mein Radl dann doch noch die Erstinspektion....(natürlich gegen die 49 Euro). Ich würde liebend gerne zusehen, wie ihr mein gutes Stück auseinander nehmt
> Ich habe das Rad im Januar gekauft, und es hat nun 1800 Kilometer gelaufen.
> 
> Habt ihr noch einen Termin im Mai???


Termin Finden wir: Aber ich möchte persönliche Daten nicht hier im Forum veröffentlichen. Daher bitte per PN melden.
Danke
Michael


----------



## ActionBarbie (29. April 2011)

Ich habe jetzt einen Werkstatttermin für die Erstinspektion meines Rades und werde dabei zusehen.


----------



## ActionBarbie (12. Mai 2011)

Nachdem ich gestern mit meinem Nerve XC bei Canyon war und nach 2000 gefahrenen Kilometern die Erstinspektion dann mal machen ließ, darf ich sagen, es lohnt sich wirklich und die 49 Euro sind gut angelegt!

Das Rad wurde fast komplett auseinander gebaut, alle Schraubverbindungen, Steuersatz und Kurbel wurden gereinigt und neu gefettet (und da ist dann auch schon einiges an "Schmodder" zu finden, auch wenn man sein Rad sauber hält). 

Da ich direkt dabei war, wurde mir gezeigt, wie man die Schaltung richtig einstellt, den Zahnkranz hinten löst, die Dämpfer richtig einstellt und viele andere Kleinigkeiten und wertvolle Tipps. Quasi ein kleiner Workshop. Nebenbei war ein Blick in die Neuradmontage auch noch drin. (Da kann man dann schonmal Kinnwasser kriegen bei so vielen neuen Rädern!)


----------



## Fell (12. Mai 2011)

Hört sich ja gut an! Wird aber sicherlich die Ausnahme bleiben, das jeder bei seiner Inspektion zuschauen kann. Wenn nicht, freuts mich natürlich 



> ...bei Alurahmen werden die Rohre mit Hohlraumwachs ausgesprüht um Knackgeräuschen vorzubeugen...


 Wäre das bei der Erstmontage nicht schon sinnvoll, oder wird das da auch gemacht und in der Inspektion dann aufgefrischt?


----------

